# Getting first IT job



## rubenr (Mar 2, 2017)

Dear Friends

I am in the process of getting an Australian PR. Have been speaking with many people based in Australia about getting the first break.
I am in IT Software Testing/Testing Delivery Management having almost 17 years of work exp. 11 years in India and 6 years in US .
Holistically, i have not got a very positive note response from various people i have spoken with about getting the first break, people have mentioned many things- opportunities are less, they ask for local Australian exp. to give you job, they do not give you management roles as first job, one needs 6-8 months reserve money for expenses till one gets first job.
As a matter of fact, one of my team members who left indian job and got australian PR nd landed in Sydyney around a month and half back, has been very, very negative and warning me against coming to Australia, he has not got any job and also not getting any recruiter calls/ interviews materialized.

I would much appreciate your inputs on this, what needs to be done for getting first jobs, practical tips etc...

Regards
RubenR


----------



## dhruva_scd (Dec 30, 2013)

rubenr said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I am in the process of getting an Australian PR. Have been speaking with many people based in Australia about getting the first break.
> I am in IT Software Testing/Testing Delivery Management having almost 17 years of work exp. 11 years in India and 6 years in US .
> ...



Well the journey is even tougher after getting Grant. Patience is the key in the Australian Job Market because of changing attitude of all the employers, reason being supply is more demand is less.

Your contacts are somewhere saying the truth, like:-
-> Don't expect any management roles at first job. 70% of the job in your area comes for technical requirement, so be prepare, start brushing your technical skills, Give a nice outlook to your resume, Highlight the technical work that you have been working. Start accepting your self as consultant. Things will be lot more easier 

-> They require a person having local experience almost 90% of the time. So don't get bogged down by this, Patience is the key in Australian Job market, Things which are not in hand, you can't control them, but remember 10% of the time they doesn't care about local experience, so grab that opportunity when it come.

-> Well the saying in Australian Job market is, you should feel lucky when you get your first job inside 5 months. So yes, this is a very important aspect of your struggle. Your first job could take time but eventually you will get one, but patience is the key. Don't get frustrated by not getting job initially. A right approach without stress/tension will yield you a job.:yo:

-> Don't be surprised if someone else got a job after 8 months, or someone got a job in 5 days. I have seen everything. Remember patience, he is the best friend you can have and he is the utmost positive friend you can think of. 

Stay away from negative elements, there are many. In fact, take learning from them, prepare yourself. Don't rush into things. Do some proper research before coming, take reserve for at least 6 months to meet your expenses. Do not hesitate to take casual jobs whenever you need to. Its very common in Oz and all the best. You will get one.:dance:

NOTE: I somehow re-iterated same points but with a positive touch. Just STAY AWAY FROM NEGATIVE ELEMENTS.


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

Comparing the IT job opportunities and competition in India with that in Sydney or Melbourne, what do you which place is better? India or Aus?

Also now a days if you are going to switch a job in India you face a lot of competition, does it same in Aus also?

I am a big data and analytics developer and would like to work in this field in Aus also. I believe it is a bit evolving and opportunistic field.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kumar2017 (Feb 18, 2017)

How are the software testing job opportunities in Australia? Anyone who has got the PR recently and landed in Australia please share your experience.


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

In general , I have a question if there r not enough jobs and people are not ok with giving jobs to australians then why do they have these skills in the sol or cosl. I guess the home work is done to estimate the requirement f tge future n hence the skill count get upadated. what are your thougts guys ...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

It's a real struggle to get a IT job in Australia. BE ready to be jobless for 6 months.
You won't even get interview calls for the first two months. Ofcourse, there are exception to this. Be patient and brush up your skills. Good luck!


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

It's like asking someone else if they won the running race and then judging your abilities by their response. They could be a tortoise and you could be a hare. What if i say, I know of a tester who got the job on first day and another one who took an entire year and picked a totally different line of job? Take their inputs and check how it fits your situation. Everyone's situation is different.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Kumar2017 said:


> How are the software testing job opportunities in Australia? Anyone who has got the PR recently and landed in Australia please share your experience.


My landlord is a tester. He came here three years ago and found a job in three months.

But now his job is going to TCS.


----------



## Kumar2017 (Feb 18, 2017)

trinkasharma said:


> My landlord is a tester. He came here three years ago and found a job in three months.
> 
> But now his job is going to TCS.


That's sad 

Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Kumar2017 said:


> That's sad
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


Second job is easy so he should be OK. He has already bought a home here (On loan).


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Isn't it funny when we were in India, we always wanted onsite or an International Project. We loved when big companies overseas outsourced Jobs to us meaning more Onsite opportunities.

Never realised from the international companies employees prospective the pain of loosing your job to someone who is Offshore.
When this happens here we would be the one's cursing Offshoring.
I really feel sad for the landlord whose job is going to TCS but happy for the people who it is going to.

This is the cycle of Life......


----------



## Kumar2017 (Feb 18, 2017)

trinkasharma said:


> My landlord is a tester. He came here three years ago and found a job in three months.
> 
> But now his job is going to TCS.


In Seek and other job sites there are lot of openings for Testing. Just wanted to know the reality of Jobs in Australia from the people who have already got the Visa and working there.

Any testing professionals please comment on the experience, Salary for testing jobs etc.


----------



## rubenr (Mar 2, 2017)

trinkasharma said:


> Second job is easy so he should be OK. He has already bought a home here (On loan).




-----------------
hello Trinkasharma

you did PCC and medicals in May 2016 and still you got Initial Entry Date as Sep 2016 and Last Entry date as Jan 2016?
Typically, isn't IED (date to enter Australia latest by) 1 year from the "earliest" among PCC and Medicals.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

happieaussie2016 said:


> Isn't it funny when we were in India, we always wanted onsite or an International Project. We loved when big companies overseas outsourced Jobs to us meaning more Onsite opportunities.
> 
> Never realised from the international companies employees prospective the pain of loosing your job to someone who is Offshore.
> When this happens here we would be the one's cursing Offshoring.
> ...


To be fair, it's not a cycle of life, it's a short term arbitrage decision that in the long term has cost Western companies dearly. It's also made life very difficult for Indian nationals migrating to Australia, as they will often be pre-judged by the (frankly) poor record of the large outsourcers. Believe me, I have a LOT of experience in this. 90% of the time it's not just the person whose role is outsourced that loses.


----------



## rubenr (Mar 2, 2017)

Gagz said:


> Comparing the IT job opportunities and competition in India with that in Sydney or Melbourne, what do you which place is better? India or Aus?
> 
> Also now a days if you are going to switch a job in India you face a lot of competition, does it same in Aus also?
> 
> ...


Gags
Have you got the visa grant, last time you wrote it was still underway? If yes, when did you get the visa grant


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

rubenr said:


> Gags
> Have you got the visa grant, last time you wrote it was still underway? If yes, when did you get the visa grant


Still waiting for the grant.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

rubenr said:


> -----------------
> hello Trinkasharma
> 
> you did PCC and medicals in May 2016 and still you got Initial Entry Date as Sep 2016 and Last Entry date as Jan 2016?
> Typically, isn't IED (date to enter Australia latest by) 1 year from the "earliest" among PCC and Medicals.


Jan 2017 and not Jan 2016 was my second flying date. 
Please see the attachment.

Must Make First Entry to Australia Before 18 May 2017
Must Not Arrive After 15 September 2021

No point getting the visa and working in India. And no point searching for jobs in Xmas/New year time.


----------

